# Jeff's Rub



## bernie (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey everyone!  

I decided to buy Jeff's rub and noticed when reading the recipe that it doesn't call for using mustard on the ribs and he also doesn't wrap+refrigerate the ribs overnight.  I'm doing baby backs next week and was wondering if anyone has used this recipe and what their thoughts + tips were?


----------



## gnubee (Oct 25, 2009)

Use Jeffs rub like any other rub. You can use or not use mustard or anything else to moisten the meat that you want too. Or you can just rub it on the bare meat without any additives at all.  Jeffs recipe is just his way of doing ribs. It works really well but there are lots of other methods for ribs that work too. 

You have to find out which method and which ingredients that suit you. Everyone is different in their tastes. 

I use Jeffs rub with mustard all the time and love it that way. I also make ribs without mustard or mopping and like it that way too. 

If you are cooking low and slow with thin blue smoke you can't really go wrong.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2009)

Jeff's rub is really good but it a rub. The mustard is a process you use before you rub. you put the mustard on the meat then add the rub after the mustard.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 25, 2009)

Mustard slather and resting overnight are not required with ribs, lots of folks do and lots don't.
Personally I have done them both ways and have found that seasoning even an hour before putting ribs on the smoker works out perfectly fine, I also have stopped using mustard and use olive oil as a binder and have great results with it.
Haven't tried Jeff's rub myself but with all the great reviews I have no doubt it is great.


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 25, 2009)

I've used Jeff's rub with and without mustard and have also tried using olive oil as a binder before introducing the rub.  I've put rub on the ribs just before I place the ribs in the smoker as well as putting it on the night before and letting the ribs sit in the fridge.  They're all good.   The fun part is sorting it out to what you like.  Have fun and post Q-views when you can.


----------

